# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  Мобильные угрозы продолжают наступление

## Tcinet

Компания Nokia выпустила свой очередной отчет Threat Intelligence Report. Отчеты об угрозах выходят дважды в год, и нынешний выпуск посвящен ситуации во втором полугодии 2016. Назвать эту ситуацию благополучной трудно. По данным Nokia, во второй половине прошедшего года темпы роста числа инфицированных устройств составили 63%. А в октябре был достигнут очередной исторический максимум: 1,35% всех мобильных устройств в мире были инфицированы тем или иным вредоносным ПО – против 1,06% шестью месяцами ранее. Цифра кажется небольшой, но это не должно вводить в заблуждение: с учетом того, что в мире насчитываются миллиарды мобильных устройств, счет зараженных идет, соответственно, на десятки миллионов.

Главной мишенью хакеров являются устройства на ОС Android – на них приходится 81% всех случаев инфицирования. Еще 4% – доля устройств на iOS, в атаках на которые используется преимущественно шпионское ПО. Оставшиеся 15% – доля устройств на ОС Windows, причем в эту категорию входят как персональные компьютеры и мобильные устройства, так и устройства интернета вещей.

----------

